# Go Figure



## trafick (Jan 8, 2009)

So we were sitting in the living room last night and the gas stove (Jotul Allagash) comes on.  Of course the flame is blue which it always is on start up and as the stove gets warmer it changes to blue/yellow.  The wife says "I wish it would stay blue".  So it got me to thinking.  If momma likes it blue, couldn't I just shut the air shutter all the way off and have a blue flame?  From what I've read here the stove would be more efficient.

The only reason for the yellow is for realism right?  If I were to shut the air shutter all the way and made the flame blue it wouldn't hurt the stove any, right?

Thoughts please.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey, trafick,
So we were sitting in the living room last night and the gas stove (Jotul Allagash) comes on.  Of course the flame is blue which it always is on start up and as the stove gets warmer it changes to blue/yellow.  The wife says "I wish it would stay blue".  So it got me to thinking.  If momma likes it blue, couldn't I just shut the air shutter all the way off and have a blue flame?  From what I've read here the stove would be more efficient.

Well, you're gonna be pissed if ya do THAT! Closing the air shutter is EXACTLY the OPPOSITE of what you wanna do...
Closing it will cause sooting ALL OVER THE PLACE! Glass, logs, firebox, vent & even your house siding - if you have a horizontal vent cap...
OPEN THE AIR SHUTTER!

The only reason for the yellow is for realism right?

That is correct.

If I were to shut the air shutter all the way and made the flame blue it wouldn't hurt the stove any, right?

NO...Like I said OPEN the air shutter...it'll be more efficient & it'll work just fine!

Thoughts please.[/quote]


----------



## potter (Jan 8, 2009)

blue means adequate air, yellow means inadequate air for complete combustion.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 8, 2009)

Ya- it's easy to remember if you think back to blue flames being hotter: it's because more fuel is burning (has enough air).


----------



## trafick (Jan 8, 2009)

Once again you guy's are right, I should have said OPEN the air shutter.  Ok so change all the shuts to opens in the above post.  Thanks all!


----------

